# USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv



## Doney (24. September 2009)

*USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

hilfe... das geht ne... ich hab hier ein rar-archiv und das will nich auf den stick... angeblich zu groß kann aber nich sein!!! entpacken kann ichs auch nich, muss rar bleiben...


----------



## Operator (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

Denn stick von fat32 auf ntfs formatiren
fat32 lässt nur max 2 oder 4 gb große dateien zu


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

jo das könnte sein... augenblick


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

nimm einfach das tool HJ Split und mach aus der datei zwei teile. das ist auch ohne installation lauffähig und nicht groß, d.h. das kannst du auch auf den stick draufkopieren, um am ziel-PC die dateien damit wieder zusammenzufügen.


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

formatierung und schon klappt es... danke... da wär ich echt nie drauf gekomm... viel zu simpel^^

schließen ihr kriegt n bienchen ins muttiheft


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

wenn du den stick nicht nur an windows-PCs verwenden willst, wird das aber ein problem geben. zB für DCD-player mit USB muss es fast immer FAT als dateisystem sein. bei linux ist die unterstützung für NTSF auch erst vor rel. kurzer zeit dazugekommen, hat vlt. noch nicht jeder linuxPC


----------



## Doney (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

kanns doch wieder umpolen... is nur für den transport


----------



## rebel4life (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

Kurzer Zeit mit der NTFS Unterstützung unter Linux? Das ist bereits Jahre her, seitdem das in den Kernel integriert wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

Ja, lesen schon, aber schreiben nicht. 
Ist beim Mac auch so, lesen geht, drauf schreiben geht nicht.


----------



## rebel4life (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

Komisch, ich nutze jetzt schon seit rund 4 Jahren Linux und seit Anfang an konnte ich auch auf NTFS schreiben und nicht nur lesen. 

Die Integrierung in den Kernel ist zwar nicht all zu lang her, aber dafür gab es damals schon Programme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

Programme gibts auch für Windows um auf HFS+ schreiben zu können.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

ich hab erst vor wenigen monaten gehört, dass es bei linux dabei is. egal, der punkt sind vor allem player/co. und HJ split geht schneller als "umpolen"


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*

Jep, schnell mit winrar teilen und fertig, das geht schnell und man muss nicht schlossern, vorallem, wenn man den Stick irgendwo hinträgt und nicht weiß, was einem dort erwartet.


----------



## feivel (24. September 2009)

*AW: USB-STICK: 7,68 GB frei doch kein platz für 6,5GB rar-archiv*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Komisch, ich nutze jetzt schon seit rund 4 Jahren Linux und seit Anfang an konnte ich auch auf NTFS schreiben und nicht nur lesen.
> 
> Die Integrierung in den Kernel ist zwar nicht all zu lang her, aber dafür gab es damals schon Programme.


 

richtig...mittlerweile geht das..allerdings keine ahnung seit wann


----------

